# Is this possible to order?



## Froggie (Sep 24, 2002)

2002 or 2003 325i
Steel Grey or Black - Exterior
Imola Red - Interior
5-speed
sports package
xenons
sunroof


If it's possible to order, I would seriously consider selling my 99 323i and move into this car.

Thanks jon:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

if it's possible it will cost an extra $4000


----------



## Froggie (Sep 24, 2002)

*.*

$4,000? :banghead:

I guess I will have to wait till I can afford an m3 one day.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm gonna say that the answer is (unfortunately) "no",
and I do so with a reasonably high level of confidence...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I agree, that interior will not happen.

Now Dream Red on a coupe should theoretically be possible. :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I agree, that interior will not happen.
> 
> Now Dream Red on a coupe should theoretically be possible. :bigpimp: *


heehee.... :angel:

So... how about this:

330Ci 5-spd
Imola Red Ext. / Black Int.
Anthracite headliners
BiXenon
Moonroof
Sport Pkg

How about it Jon?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *
> 
> heehee.... :angel:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a "tight" unit!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like a "tight" unit!
> 
> *


:thumbup: So is that a "yes it can be done?"


----------

